

Show HN: Raise money for charity without lifting a finger - jacobevelyn
http://www.computeforhumanity.org/

======
imauld
Looks like a great app but why only target one OS that has less than a 5%
market share? I would install it if there was a Windows/Linux version.

------
jacobevelyn
Hey guys, creator here. Happy to answer any questions anyone has, and I'm
curious to hear what you all think!

